# Time to Tarp



## Adaco (May 13, 2014)

Hello All, 

I was approached today by an insurance company to tarp a storm damaged roof, being that I deal with foreclosed properties on a daily basis for banks, I agreed to accept this small job. After speaking with the adjuster, it was determined that he wanted an estimate in hours to tarp a 1000 sqft area of damaged roof. Needless to say, I was surprised at this since everything in my world has been done using sqft. My question to the forum is can anyone tell me what the answer might be? To tarp a 1000 sqft roof area, 1 story, no drastic pitch or anything, how long would that take in hours? I will be using blue poly tarp, furring strips, etc. I appreciate any input the forum might have.


----------



## Affordable Roofing FL (May 16, 2014)

I run a roofing company in Florida and deal with insurance all the time. We now offer a quick and easy online roof tarping order directly on our website. You can go check it out at: http://www.affordableroofingfl.com/Tarp-My-Roof-Now-.html#.U3ZzrPldWZA and the ordering form is at: http://www.affordableroofingfl.com/Roof-Tarp-Form.html#.U3Zzr_ldWZA
Hope this helps.


----------

